# He caught and ate a Rabbit...



## Meeko (Apr 14, 2011)

My pup went out last night and was taking some time...so I called him and he proudly plopped a rabbit head onto my porch....I went to get my husband and of course he took it back outside to finish. 

Now what? Anything I need to do? I had barn cats growing up that did that but they were not in the house....I have toddlers and don't know if I need to do anything special to clean him?

Thanks..

~Sarah~


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd be on the lookout for coccidia and some other nasty parasites.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

My Lab ate the Easter bunny one year, we brushed her teeth and gave her a greenie, wiped her face down with a baby wipe and then told the vet. She didn't show any symptoms of anything, so we were in the clear! Thankfully Easter came next year after!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Coccidia almost never crosses species but there are a few types that can. It is possible but rare.

Just be aware that bunnies can pass tapeworms. Don't do anything unless you see a segment hanging out of the dog. Tapeworms are rather benign in a healthy dog and don't reproduce or do damage.

Perhaps your vet will want to worm the dog, but I wouldn't.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

and every bit was eaten !! 
The only thing to watch for is tapeworm . We have lots of wild rabbit , (that bring in the wild coyotes ! ) that gird the sappling trees and eat my bushes grr. The dogs and cats catch and polish them off and eat the little green droppings - . I keep praziquantel tablets handy. 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the tablets are for when I see segments or scooting. I do add diatomaceous earth to feed and that pretty well rips any internal parasite .
Carmen


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

diatomaceous earth? 
What is it and how do you buy it?


----------



## Meeko (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Yup..then entire rabbit. Yuck. It was dark and we kept calling to him..He came back with nothing and there was nothing in the yard this morning...

His heart worm pill is supposed to protect against some parasites. I will definitely keep an eye on him. He is spending most of his day on the porch since he is a farting mania right now..yuck!

~Sarah~


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Tularemia - PubMed Health I think is the other thing but not sure with dogs. 
Tularemia (Rabbit Fever) in Dogs guess so

You want human grade DE Diatomaceous Earth, Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth, Wholesale Prices. Flea Control- Organic Garden Pest Control- Human Health Benefits- Get rid of Bed Bugs is an example.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's neat and gross at the same time lol


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Tularemia - PubMed Health I think is the other thing but not sure with dogs.
> Tularemia (Rabbit Fever) in Dogs guess so
> 
> You want human grade DE Diatomaceous Earth, Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth, Wholesale Prices. Flea Control- Organic Garden Pest Control- Human Health Benefits- Get rid of Bed Bugs is an example.


thanks for the link(s)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The tapeworms come from the FLEAS on the rabbits - not the rabbits themselves.

My gang catches and eats wild rabbits, mice, voles and other local wildlife.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

poor bunny and right before Easter

Mine will catch /kill things that venture in the backyard but have never eaten them..They usually just bring whatever it is to the door to show me what they've got


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you can get the tape worm by eating segments, common in dogs and cats that eat mice , rodents, rabbits. Tapeworms , this includes eating segments in the pellets, or if you ingest a segment--

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are two things you have to worry about when your dogs kill and eat bunnies: mange and tapes. Yes, my dogs have gotten both. Considering how many bunnies that have met their end in my yard over how many years and they have only gotten mange once - a very long time ago - and tapes once - just this year, it's not a big concern, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my aussie got sarcoptic mange from a squirrel(


----------

